

Mozilla Ignite releases 2 new dev resources to hack the future internet - willbarkis
https://blog.mozillaignite.org/2012/10/get-hacking-with-these-developer-resources/

======
katzgrau
The example node.js project sends a 3d pointcloud server to client using
websockets, and renders it in webgl. Pretty badass.

